# The last train to moscow



## heeftmeer (Oct 10, 2012)

In 1994 the last russians left the buildings in the forbidden city. It was the Russian headquaters of the military in the DDR. With permision we visited this on the UEM 2012.

Heb een paar foto's gemaakt.
1



Swan Lake -Tschaikovsky by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

2



Central hall by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

3



If walls had ears by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

4



The show does not go on by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

5



Theater of the Russian officers by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

6



Batman in the silenceroom by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

7



Backstage by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

8



Burning windows by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

This afternoon I took the last bus to moscow.. I don't know when I am back....

9



The last bus to moscow by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## night crawler (Oct 10, 2012)

Brilliant quite brilliant.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 10, 2012)

Your photos are simply stunning! Thank you for sharing


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Stunning, outstanding, awesome, spectacular... all words that can be used to describe your photographs!

Cheers for posting these up as always!


----------



## tank2020 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow! Simply stunning, thanks!


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 10, 2012)

*Fantastic as always!!! *


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 10, 2012)

Amazing building,thanks for showing.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 10, 2012)

This is one of those places that if I visited and photo'd it would look awful - your pictures really bring out the best of this place - am I right in thinking it doesnt look quite that good IRL?


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 10, 2012)

Epic images! and place by the looks of it


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 10, 2012)

Wonderful stuff there mate, I'm liking the aged sepia feel to the pix.


----------



## AlexanderJones (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome report!


----------



## kehumff (Oct 11, 2012)

Simply stunning shots, and lovley subtle editing , thanks for sharing


----------



## BTP Liam (Oct 11, 2012)

Lovely shots!


----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 11, 2012)

Brilliant pics and the PP is perfect


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Oct 12, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! Beautiful. Amazing. Gorgeous. Etc, etc...

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 12, 2012)

awww just fantastic what a great find..


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Oct 12, 2012)

This is making me wonder what our Libyan Embassy looks like now! I applaud you for choosing a place with deep historical significance. It only makes sense that buildings like this would be derelict after the fall of the Berlin Wall. But, you had the imagination, & the appreciation of its importance to seek it out. Well done all around.


----------



## corn_flake88 (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! Amazing photos!


----------



## Jet48 (Oct 13, 2012)

Magnificent building and photos thanks for posting


----------

